# Hlektronika.gr > Site & Forum >  >  ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΗ ΒΙΝΤΕΟΘΗΚΗ

## Papas00zas

Από την εποχή που μπήκα ως χρήστης πλέον μέχρι σήμερα, έχω δει ότι αρκετοί χρήστες βάζουν για τις κατασκευές τους vids. Αλλά αντί να τα ανεβάζουν στο YT και να τα στέλνουν εδώ, δε θα ήταν καλύτερο να υπήρχε κάτι σαν εσωτερικό αρχείο σε ότι αφορά τις κατασκευες; Μια τέτοια προσθήκη ισως θα ήταν χρήσιμη για τη σελίδα και θα την έκανε πιο εύχρηστη. 
Τι λέτε κι εσείς;

----------


## leosedf

> Αλλά αντί να τα ανεβάζουν στο YT και να τα στέλνουν εδώ, δε θα ήταν καλύτερο να υπήρχε κάτι σαν εσωτερικό αρχείο σε ότι αφορά τις κατασκευες;



Μπα......................

----------


## Papas00zas

ΟΚ, άλλος....

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Θα τρώει την ταχύτητα του Site. Στο youtube έχεις ήδη λογαραιασμό με το email σου. Οι περισσότεροι goolge εμαιλ έχουν. Γι αυτό τον λόγο δεν το κάνουν και τα βάζουν σε όλα τα site στο youtube.

----------


## Papas00zas

> Θα τρώει την ταχύτητα του Site. Στο youtube έχεις ήδη λογαραιασμό με το email σου. *Οι περισσότεροι goolge εμαιλ έχουν. Γι αυτό τον λόγο δεν το κάνουν και τα βάζουν σε όλα τα site στο youtube*.



Περαστικά τους, μετά μη λένε για παραβίαση ΠΔ. Πιο χαλια server σε αυτον τον τομέα δεν υπάρχει-έχω αναλογο απο τριετίας και βρίζω την ωρα που τον ανοιξα. 
Δε μας απασχολεί το μαιλ όμως και αναφέρομαι σε όσους δε μπαινουν σε αναλογα site-γιατί δεν μπαινου ολοι εκει και επιπλέον  υπάρχει καθυστερηση μεχρι να ανοιξει ο συνδεσμος.

----------


## agis68

ρε συ Δημήτρη αν βάλουμε βιβλιοθήκη videos θα έχουμε traffic jam και κολλήματα...καθώς to bandwith θα γίνει σαν να μπαίνεις με dial up!!!! :Tongue2:

----------


## leosedf

Εκτός αν πληρώνεις μερικά χιλιάρικα από την τσέπη σου κάθε μήνα για τους server και τις γραμμές ώστε να έχεις προσωπικά video.

Όσο για τις καθυστερήσεις που έχεις, πάρε πιο γρήγορο υπολογιστή και θα σου παίζουν μια χαρά.

----------


## Papas00zas

Όχι κι έτσι βρε Κώστα, ειπαμε αλλα όχι κι έτσι, δε ζητησα προσωπικά vids. Απλά έθεσα την προταση μου. Τώρα το τι θέμα θα υπάρχει δε ξερω, την ιδεα την εθεσα με σκοπό να γινει η σελίδα πιο εύχρηστη. Και η καθυστερηση υπάρχει επίσης νε καινουριο υπολογιστή με σχετικα άδεια γραμμή-οταν δηλαδή δεν υπάρχει κατεβασμα.
Agis αν υπάρχει τόσο μεγάλο πρόβλημα δε γνωρίζω-παίζει βέβαια ρόλο και η ταχύτητα της γραμμής

Τώρα αν η σελίδα είναι σχεδιασμένη μονο για κείμενο και φωτογραφίες, αλλάζει το πραμα, αλλωστε έχει βγάλει ήδη δεκαετία. Αν επίσης θέλει αλλαγή server και τα ανάλογα τοτε παμε πασο.

----------

